# Fall Trend: Statement Coats



## BeneBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing gets you through drab and rainy fall like a fabulous coat. I have sooo many and am always buying more! I think a bold coat can really make a nuetral outfit pop! Here are a few of my fave Statement Coats.

Milly Yellow Coat-$662






Piazza Sempione Wool Coat-$1535






Patent Leather Trench by Dana Buchman-$995






Satin Coat by Donna Karan






All White by Narciso Rodriguez






Bold Prints by Proenza Schouler






Bold Chartruese by Dior


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 4, 2007)

_I like the Piazza Sempione Wool Coat, The Satin Coat by Donna Karan, and the Bold Prints coat by Proenza Schouler._


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 5, 2007)

The first 3 are alright, don't really like leather on the last one though.


----------



## luxotika (Nov 5, 2007)

Cute, but WAY too expensive!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the post Manders. I love the coats by Narcisco Rodriguez and Dior.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 5, 2007)

I love them all--but I really love coats.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 5, 2007)

So freakin expensive but i am liking the Piazza Sempione Wool Coat and the All White by Narciso Rodriguez. They're so pretty and classic


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 5, 2007)

love it


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the Milly and the Donna Karen. I LOVE yellow. You can never have too many coats.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful coats but way too pricey for my budget!


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

i love the proenza schouler and dior!

i picked this one up in black from newport news!





it reminded me of my 70s maxi coat! lol~


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

I am totally wanting a red trench like #3!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah too rich for my blood


----------

